# Gerbils Needing New Love Home.



## Froggie (Mar 7, 2009)

This is a genuine apply to find these gerbils a new loving home so please no time wasters & no one under the age of 16 apply without there parents permisson.

3 Male Gerbils 8 months old. agouti, black, tan. all friendly, would like this to go together as they get on great. we as for a donation of some rodent food for the gerbils. There is a tank available at a reasonable price.

We are in Ellesmere Port, Cheshire. 5 mins off M53 Jun7

Please email us at [email protected]


----------

